# Wilfred Ndidi



## ralf (25 Novembre 2016)

Nome: Onyinye Wilfred Ndidi
Squadra: Genk
Ruolo: Mediano
Nazionalità: Nigeria
Data di nascita: 6 dicembre 1996
Piede preferito: Destro
Altezza: 187cm

Centrocampista nigeriano classe 96 del Genk , mi ha impressionato molto in questa prima parte di Europa League insieme al suo compagno di squadra Leon Bailey.
Interessa in Premier League al Leicester, che pare abbia offerto ben 18 milioni di euro per il suo cartellino.


Il suo rendimento su Whoscored:


----------



## ralf (25 Novembre 2016)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Novembre 2016)

Faccia da ventenne proprio...


----------



## ralf (25 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Faccia da ventenne proprio...



Lol... comunque non è male, come caratteristiche ricorda un pò Kante.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Lol... comunque non è male, come caratteristiche ricorda un pò Kante.



Sembra un Kante più roccioso, non lo ho mai visto onestamente.


----------



## ralf (9 Dicembre 2016)

Altra partitona contro il Sassuolo, 8 tackles vinti, 7 recuperi.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Giocatore molto dinamico e forte fisicamente. Dal punto di vista tecnico non una cima.


----------



## Alfabri (9 Dicembre 2016)

A spanne mi ricorda un po' Fofana (seguo praticamente solo il campionato italiano, perdonate le eventuali eresie).


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Dicembre 2016)

Quasi fatta per il Leicester, 18 mln di euri al Genk..


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2017)

Golazo ieri contro lo Stoke.


----------

